# Modified smoker round 2. Ribs with Q-View



## thenegativeone (Nov 25, 2014)

So I've added some more ventilation to my charcoal pan as per suggestions in the other thread I've also filled the drip pan with sand and covered with foil.

Figured I might aswell take the opportunity to try out my first rib rub recipe while I'm at it so got me a few slabs to throw on. I'm going with the 3-2-1 method so I'll update as we go along.

Ready to go on:












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Nov 25, 2014


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 25, 2014)

3 hours in. I've had to fight all the way but I'm getting there. I think I need larger ventilation holes. 5 1cm holes are too small I believe. I've been using the wife's hairdryer to get oxygen in to get the temp up but once it's up there it stays pretty well.
I took the sand out of the drip pan and just left it empty half way through as that seemed to be absorbing a lot of the heat and not allowing the smoker to get to the heat I needed.

Here we are ready for wrapping:












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Nov 25, 2014






I think perhaps I put too much sugar in the rub the ribs are pretty caramelised but I think they're just on the acceptable side :s


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2014)

I think the folks are using more like 1" holes and then using dampers to regulate heat.  Don't let the ash choke the coals.  Also if there is no breeze where your smoker is then that can be a problem.  You may need to move the smoker to a place where you get more breeze. Try leaving the water pan out completely.  Some folks like that caramelised sugar flavour on their ribs.  Don't just dismiss it, give it a try.  You may or may not like it and then adjust your rub accordingly.  It all comes down to what you and your family like.  Don't quit.  Keep hammering away and you'll get there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 25, 2014)

Cheers Danny, I shall enlarge them.

Ribs are done now:












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Nov 25, 2014





Im pretty happy with them for a first attempt, I do think I need to cut down the sugar in the rub though.













image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Nov 25, 2014






I was slightly worried as the meat hadn't pulled back very much from the bone but when I tried to cut it the meat just fell off. It's still very moist so all in all I'll chalk that up as a win!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Hey Hey!  Every win when can chalk up is a good thing!  You now have a base to start making changes from.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

You're doing nicely. Keep practicing and when you get the Air problem fixed ,my good friend , Danny , can give you a hand...

You're in a good place , don't get Jaded from not getting"Pretty" food , the taste is what counts , and the pretty will come later.

Have a great Thanksgiving and Christmas , don't stop practicing , and as always . . .


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 26, 2014)

Ribs look good, my first ones ended up looking like Ghandi's flip flops, still ate them though


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 26, 2014)

The best news in the world is you ate it.  Definitely a win!  I have fed the dogs more than once with a smoking experiment.  We have all been there done that.  Now please tell me you wrote EVERYTHING down in your new smoking notebook.  NOT just the recipes ( although those must be included ) but everything you can think of.  Smoker used, smoking temp, charcoal used, wood used, smoke time, total time in the smoker, was it a damp dreary day, warm sunshine day????   ETC..  EVERYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF.  Then your thoughts of the smoke after eating.  If you didn't, START doing it.  Once you have a rib, brisket or pork shoulder recipe/method down that you and the family like you can stop writing that down.  Then only write down a smoke for that if you start to experiment and change things.  Until you get to that stage the notebook is your best friend.  The notebook serves several purposes.  It allows you to recreate that "perfect" food.  It allows you to change ONE THING AT A TIME until you get that perfect food.  AND it allows you to provide every bit of information we might need to offer advice.  The silly thing with offering advice is that sometimes folks leave out that little piece of obscure info that seems to be of ZERO importance and that info is most important but often taken for granted.  Pictures also.  Sometimes we can catch a VERY small thing from the picture.  oldschoolbbq gave good advice, stick with it now.  We will certainly help you and you will be making food you and your family are more than happy with.  You know where to find us when you have further questions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

